# simplicity legacy lighting issue



## shawn7932 (May 5, 2013)

OK new user here and having an issue with my 2003 simplicity legacy (25 hp Kohler 60 in.). I put the battery back in after winter storage and arked the post. No big deal and after the sparks were done flying it started right up. Now my headlights and all dash gauges do not work? My light for the pto comes on when engaged and the white dash lights behind the gauges work when I turn the headlights on. I cant find any fuses anywhere in the harness and I'm stumped. Any help where some fuses might be or a fix to the problem. Love this sight and looking forward to posting more after I pick up a old 8n soon.


----------

